# Warhammer Virgin



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey guys after a very long time of playing 40k ive decided to try my hand at fantasy, ive never played fantasy in my life and know next to nothing about it, Im after starting a mortal chaos army and was wanting to know if I could just use marauders and not chaos warriors ? sorry if this is a dumb question but as I said I dont have a clue lol many thanks JD


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Yes you could, my advice would be to consider it carefully as niche armies tend to be difficult to play well; the jury is out on whether an all marauder army will perform well as book is so new, but in general a balanced army is much stronger and less prone to disaster.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

yes. Marauder armies are viable but do you really want to paint all that flesh? marauders are cheaper (really cheap) per model so you can get loads almost as cheap as a single empire swordsmen. Wulfrik is a must have hes pretty good.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

=D
Ignore the sexy Dragon Ogre, et voila. All Marauders =).

Had not even seen this when I wrote it, but unlike 40K, all builds in armies are viable. At 5 points a pop, Marauders are a good choice to fill in, or even to build an entire army (hell, 300 Marauders at 2000 pts is enough to scare even Skaven).

With 40K, you have to take Anti tank, just in case your opponent fields 3 Land Raiders, but if you go full on with Lascannons, then the lack of anti-horde will see your Orks and Tyranids run over your army in no short order.

In fantasy, you can have any set up, and the fact that your basic troops can beat any almost any opponent (S1 can still hurt T6, for example), although it takes a lot more. Obviously, some set ups are more effective against others, but you're Gunline is still capable of beating those Chaos Warriors.

It's a matter of knowing what to aim for and when, so you can focus on something else - you're handgunners might want to target those Chaos Knights to keep themselves alive, but afterwards, those Chosen might provide a challenge for your Spearmen, so help them out, etc. There's no such thing as a useless unit, but there are more effective units at the job (i.e, you don't have Archers charge Heavy Cavalry, hoping for a Game Winning charge, you charge your Knightly Orders instead.

So, instead of the rant, you can READ THIS and ignore all the previous and yes, All Marauder Armies are viable.

And cherry popped


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Heh, well these two chaos types would know better than me, so I guess they are viable then  Though Vaz is correct that you can have any set-up you like, in taking all marauders you are ignoring one of the main benefits of the WoC book, the chaos warriors. Though a themed or niche army is playable in Fantasy, I would still argue that a balanced army is far more likely to play well.

In the case of WoC you are lacking in the shooting phase so you are likely to be shot to crap whilst you march over to meet your opponent, that is balanced out by having chaos warriors who can weather a lot of fire, and strong magic to make up for the lack of shooting damage. So really if you ignore those parts of the armybook you are starting off at a disadvantage.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

300 Marauders is capable of weathering a lot of fire. Just watch out for the 4 or so Panic Tests when your opponent destroys a unit though.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I am in the same postion as you. New to WFB and making Warriors of Chaos my first army. I a m also thinking of a marauder heavy army. I am giving them all mark of Slaanesh as its pretty cheap and helps them stay in combat. Dont think it stops them taking panic tests though.
My only fear is painting all that flesh I am not very good at it. I was thinking of making them nurgle and using Zombies but with Chaos weapons and some greenstuff.
Though the two games I have played using proxy models I have found out warhounds are great and so are flails.
I would also take some knights so you can lock the enemy inplace with large blocks of marauders then charge there flank. I would also look at a warshine so you can use eye of the god to bluff them.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It does  (Immune to Terror, Fear and Panic, not an exact quote, but gives the essence of Slaanesh =D)


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah MoS is a fantastic boon to a horde army, that is the only reason I wasn't sure in the first post how they might do. If only I could give MoS to all my orcs and gobbos, though hopefully if lots of people play MoS hoards of marauders then GW will have to do something about the O&G book, so crack on guys!


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

A marauder heavy WoC army marked with Slaanesh would be pretty daunting to face, thats a lot of troops with a very nice base stat line running at you. Plus with the Horses on the flanks, and basic Heroes/Lords harder than nearly anyone elses they are going to cause problems.


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the help guys I will definetly go ahead with this now, as for the mark of slaanesh im running them as a Khornate worshipping army so they will all have the mark of Khorne, what does this grant is it something like a + 1 strength or something ? sorry for the noob questions. JD


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Can't quote exactly, but it makes them go a little bit 'frenzied' on the attack .

So basically, the Mark of Slaanesh is the poor mans Mark of Khorne, but you still have the control over your units.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Aye I haven't got WoC yet so don't know if they changed to just +1 attack like in 40K, if it is Frenzy still, and I hope it is. Then aye you are Immune to Psych anyways, its just you have to charge units if you can. 
Now with say Witch Elves thats a slight issue as they can be dragged out of the line. Not so useful when the opponents scouty types drags the entire front line forward. :laugh:

Should still work well tbh, just throw the frenzied mob forward and watch the carnage.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

What? Battle lines? Bah. Run forward, hit with axe, pick up skull, go Waaaaagh!!, whoops wrong army.

What? Battle lines? Bah. Run forward, hit with axe, pick up skull, go Blood for the Blood God!! And repeat.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I think you should get the armybook before you plan too far ahead as the marks themselves have pros and cons and you really need to compare them all to make an informed choice. It is also worth mentioning that unless your paint scheme goes very mono-god with marauders (and chaos warriors to some degree) you can switch marks dependant on your opponent.


----------

